# RE:Anyone Turkey Hunting With A 20 Ga?



## Uwharrieman (Apr 13, 2016)

*RE:Anyone Turkey Hunting With A 20 Ga?*

Curious if anyone uses the twenty-gauge for 
 Turkey hunting?

 Read an interesting article on Federal's new Third
 Degree 3" mag shells for Turkey's.


----------



## mattech (Apr 13, 2016)

Fwd: I am not, but I have used a .410


----------



## turkeyed (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes, I use a 20ga but no I do not shoot the 3rd degree shells.  I personally feel that the federal heavyweight 7's are the best shell on the market for a 20ga hands down.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 13, 2016)

I do.  Federal Heavy Weight #7s are the best factory loaded shell for turkey huntin with the 20 gauge.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 13, 2016)

I do as well but load my own.


----------



## Will-dawg (Apr 13, 2016)

I do with the federal heavyweights.  Youth model Tristar


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 13, 2016)

Started this year.  Load my own too.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Apr 13, 2016)

I got my limit with a Stoeger M3020 20 gauge this year.


----------



## mcagle (Apr 13, 2016)

I do as well.  Benelli m2, Fed heavyweights #7, Trulock choke. Has worked great so far.


----------



## GAarcher (Apr 13, 2016)

*Franchi*

Franchi 20 gauge. It has been a killer this season for me and my sons. Fed HW #7 has been amazing, but me and friend have stuff to start loading on our own soon. But, I agree with Fed being best stuff out there right now over the counter.


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Apr 13, 2016)

Fed HW #7 

Rem 870 youth
Maverick 88 youth
Winchester 1300 youth

All trulock chokes

11 birds the past 4 years. Thats all we shoot anymore is the 20 gauge.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Apr 13, 2016)

Savage Stevens 555 20 Ga O/U. Load my own for the top barrel, and Hevi-Shot 7 1/2 shot for bottom barrel for out to 30 yards.


----------



## sman (Apr 13, 2016)

Fwd: 1st year.  TSS. So far, so good.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 13, 2016)

Rem 870 20 ga
Tightwad choke
Millet SP-1 red dot scope
3" - 1 5/8 ounce #9 TSS hand loads 

Kilt one at 34 paces. One at 37. 

Both were DRT (hardly twitched a muscle)

I'm a believer in the Pixie Dust.

BTW, I've always loved Trulock chokes - bought one and just didn't pattern well in this gun. 

Got the Tightwad and a little guidance from Hawglips on loading my shells. It's a deadly combo (btw, with a "tater cup" issue I don't miss shooting the mag blends out of the 12 gauge at all).


----------



## MKW (Apr 13, 2016)

Been turkey hunting exclusively with a 20ga for 11 seasons. Right now, my main gun is a Benelli M1 with a JellyHead and Fed Hwt 7s.


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 13, 2016)

For several years I've hunted almost exclusively with a 20 gauge. 
Youth model 870 shooting hevi 7's thru a kicks gobbling thunder choke or heavyweights using a factory xtra full choke. I've killed probably 10 birds from 8 yards to 44 yards and never had a problem.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 13, 2016)

Benelli camo  M2. Nitro 7s. Been the death of a many of em.


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 13, 2016)

I do, but I roll my own.  If you're going to buy factory loads nothing will touch Fed HWT #7s in the 20.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 13, 2016)

Anyone mention federal 7s...... The best you can buy factory shell.
I'm a 20 gauge pixie duster myself for the last several years.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 14, 2016)

Hand raised!

I use a Stevens/Savage Youth Model 20 gauge with factory choke and Federal Heavyweight #7's. Shot one bird at 30 yards and one a tad of 40 yards with both dropping dead..

I'll never carry a 12 gauge again.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 14, 2016)

I shoot a 20.  But, contrary to most in here, mine shoots Hevi #7's better than the Federals.  Federals shoot great.  Hevi's just shoot better out of my setup.


----------



## SC Hunter (Apr 14, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> I got my limit with a Stoeger M3020 20 gauge this year.



How do you like that 3020? I've been thinking s out scooping one up!


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 14, 2016)

This is what I'm using:
Remington 870 Youth Model w/ Boyds thumbhole stock
Federal heavyweight #7's
 Sumtoy 562-5 choke
Fastfire 3 sight
Deadly !


----------



## deast1988 (Apr 14, 2016)

I tote a 20ga,

870 youth shurshot stock redfield sight Turlock choke federal #7.

Sx3 nwtf Winchester pure gold .555 and Nitro striaght 7s. 

Bps micro mad max ,570 and heavy weight #7s


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 14, 2016)

I killed my first bird with a 20 gauge this year!  Remington 870, TSS #9, and factory super full turkey choke. Killed him at 40 yards. After carrying the 20 a few times I now have no desire to tote my heavy 12 gauge around.


----------



## GLS (Apr 14, 2016)

This is my seventh season toting a 20 ga. and my sixth season shooting pixie dust.  I alternate between the 20 and .410 single-shots.  The 20 gauge 1 5/8 oz. of 9's has a denser center pattern than any 10 gauge lead load I shot many moons ago.  The .410 13/16 oz. center density tops any 3.5" 12 gauge lead load I used to shoot.  There is no contest in preferred carry.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Apr 14, 2016)

I shoot a 20 ga and yes it will kill the snot out of a turkey.


----------



## savannahsdad (Apr 14, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> This is what I'm using:
> Remington 870 Youth Model w/ Boyds thumbhole stock
> Federal heavyweight #7's
> Sumtoy 562-5 choke
> ...



What mounting method did you use for the FF3?


----------



## returntoarchery (Apr 14, 2016)

Started out with a Ithaca M37 Deluxe 20ga now toting a Ithaca Turkeyslayer 20ga. Sum Toy 562-5 and Fed Hwt #7.


----------



## turkeykirk (Apr 14, 2016)

savannahsdad said:


> What mounting method did you use for the FF3?



Had it drilled and tapped for the Fasrfire Marlin 336 mount. The mount costs somewhere in the $40-45 range.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 14, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Had it drilled and tapped for the Fasrfire Marlin 336 mount. The mount costs somewhere in the $40-45 range.



I used the Marlin mount on my 870 and 220 SS savage, can't be beat for a low solid mount.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 14, 2016)

Killdee said:


> I used the Marlin mount on my 870 and 220 SS savage, can't be beat for a low solid mount.



The best way to go in my opinion.


----------



## MKW (Apr 14, 2016)

Killdee said:


> I used the Marlin mount on my 870 and 220 SS savage, can't be beat for a low solid mount.



Yeah...I really wish I could have figured out a way to make money off of that idea!


----------



## Toddmann (Apr 15, 2016)

Recently shot this one in NC with a 20. Started using a M1 20 about 5 years ago with fed hvywt. Last year I tried some TSS hand loads in the 20 on my NM hunt and like it as well. I have a turkey gun in all gauges.


----------



## mcagle (Apr 15, 2016)

Another headache given by the 20ga this morning.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 15, 2016)

mcagle said:


> Another headache given by the 20ga this morning.



Nice pattern.


----------



## Huntinfool (Apr 18, 2016)

geez, did you shoot that bird at 4 steps?


----------



## mcagle (Apr 18, 2016)

Lol. 10yds


----------



## Mikec84 (Apr 21, 2016)

My son uses a .20ga but we haven't shot any third degree loads through it. His pattern is darn good at 30yrds using double x's. My daughter just killed her first 2 birds the other day with a .410 at 20yrds. Both with one shot


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 22, 2016)

20 gauge Ithaca auto here. TSS 9s backed up with a federal 7 heavyweight .


----------



## fountain (May 2, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> This is what I'm using:
> Remington 870 Youth Model w/ Boyds thumbhole stock
> Federal heavyweight #7's
> Sumtoy 562-5 choke
> ...



that is the exact same gun I have.. stocks, choke  and all!  the only difference is shells..tss 9s in mine


----------

